# Riverdance Comedy



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2009)

Always good for a chuckle... What's My Line Anyway? Consistently gives funny to hilarious mini-skits that are always great to watch. Here Wayne sings to an audience member but has to do it in the Riverdance style. 
What the audience member does is equally surprising. 
http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?id=1307


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 14, 2009)

Rofl


----------



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Always good for a chuckle... What's My Line Anyway? Consistently gives funny to hilarious mini-skits that are always great to watch. Here Wayne sings to an audience member but has to do it in the Riverdance style.
> What the audience member does is equally surprising.
> http://www.funnieststuff.net/viewmovie.php?id=1307


Hilarious. Almost as funny as the infamous Richard Simmons bit...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jul 15, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Always good for a chuckle... What's My Line Anyway?



_Whose Line is it Anyway?_ Great show. The US version of the show had many of the regulars from the original British series, including Ryan Stiles, Colin Mochrie and  Wayne Brady. It was a great platform to showcase the unusual talents of these players, especially Brady, who doesn't fit into conventional television. Producing the US show was quite grueling on the cast, as it was taped doing multiple episodes back-to-back, the same way game shows are taped.


----------



## crushing (Jul 15, 2009)

lol!  What a fun show.



Gordon Nore said:


> _Whose Line is it Anyway?_ Great show. The US version of the show had many of the regulars from the original British series, including Ryan Stiles, Colin Mochrie and  Wayne Brady.* It was a great platform to showcase the unusual talents of these players, especially Brady, who doesn't fit into conventional television.* Producing the US show was quite grueling on the cast, as it was taped doing multiple episodes back-to-back, the same way game shows are taped.



Wayne Brady was my favorite on the show, but one of my favorite Brady skits was from the Chappelle Show.  It is just so out of character and far from the expectations we've created for Brady.

Here is a censored version:  http://www.pp2g.tv/vYXp!anI_.aspx


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 15, 2009)

I love that show!


----------



## Big Don (Jul 15, 2009)

crushing said:


> lol!  What a fun show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the "Is Wayne Brady gonna have to..." line at work the other day.


----------



## crushing (Jul 16, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I used the "Is Wayne Brady gonna have to..." line at work the other day.


 
Just the other day?  It must be nice to have a job where you only use that line once every couple days.  lol.


----------

